# I need to find some indepth manuals for my 90/91 stanza



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anybody have any links or copies of a 90/91 stanza xe (japanese model KA24 engine) manual?

Thanks in advance.

Robert :givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the Chilton's manual doesn't have all the information you need then try looking at the Service Manual for your Stanza. Most Nissan dealers will will be empathetic to your cause.

Troy


----------



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks....

they are not!
:banhump:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think that I told you the wrong thing in another post...
For the replacement of your thermostat you should remove your water pump as a unit and inspect the pump at the same time.

What other information do you need? I do have a good repoire with my local dealer so I can get all the info you need.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I did look for someplace to get a service manual for your car and came up with;

http://www.books4cars.com/search~findmake~Nissan~finddesc~Z~offset~50.htm

Hope this helps

Troy


----------



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks for the link


----------

